# Посоветуйте хорошую книгу по gentoo!

## serg_sk

Посоветуйте хорошую книгу по gentoo!

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

Сомневаюсь, что книги по Gentoo вообще существуют...

Всю информацию, которая необходима можно найти в сети

Ну а если тебе уж очень нужна книга, купи хорошую книгу по Linux в общем

----------

## serg_sk

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> Сомневаюсь, что книги по Gentoo вообще существуют...
> 
> Всю информацию, которая необходима можно найти в сети
> 
> Ну а если тебе уж очень нужна книга, купи хорошую книгу по Linux в общем

 

Такая книга уже есть: В.Костромин "LINUX для пользователя", но есть 2 поправки:

1) Она уже устарела!

2) Она про клоны Шапки!!! А в gentoo все слегка не так!

Только сильно не пинайте, я жить хочу!

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Только сильно не пинайте, я жить хочу!

 

???   :Shocked: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*   Только сильно не пинайте, я жить хочу! 
> 
> ???  
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes
> ...

 

Че это за японская хр*нь???   :Shocked:   Хоть бы на инглише! :Confused: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Че это за японская хр*нь???

 

Мне кажется, это отличная книга по gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*   Че это за японская хр*нь??? 
> 
> Мне кажется, это отличная книга по gentoo 

 

Не, ну а если серьйозно?

----------

## mitya-ncc

 *Quote:*   

> http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes 

 

Я плякать...  :Razz: 

А зачем книга именно по gentoo? Читай, что есть. Опыт сам придёт, как начнёшь ковырятяся.   :Wink: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *mitya-ncc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes  
> 
> Я плякать... 
> 
> А зачем книга именно по gentoo? Читай, что есть. Опыт сам придёт, как начнёшь ковырятяся.  

 

Дык не привычно как-то мне в gentoo после RH9!!! Вот хочется какую-то хорошую книжк по gentoo!!!

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *mitya-ncc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes  
> 
> Я плякать...  

 

почему вам всем не нравится???

----------

## mitya-ncc

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

>  *mitya-ncc wrote:*    *Quote:*   http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes  
> 
> Я плякать...   
> 
> почему вам всем не нравится???

 

Как то несерьёзно.  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml

Тут полно всякой доки.

----------

## GreenDragon

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*   Только сильно не пинайте, я жить хочу! 
> 
> ???  
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo.org.tw/index.php?title=Gentoo_Book_Index&printable=yes
> ...

 

Здорово, ты бы еще на каком-либо тибетском наречии предложил  :Smile: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Посоветуйте хорошую книгу по gentoo!

 

Он не сказал, что ему не подойдет книга на тайваньском (или какой там язык). Так что, я считаю, моя ссылка полностью подходит под его просьбу. Разве не так???   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

И вообще, вместо наездов могли сами бы что-нибудь найти!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> И вообще, вместо наездов могли сами бы что-нибудь найти!!  

 

Надо на русском или хотябы на английском!

Просьба: Эсли говорите название книги, говорите и автора!

----------

## GreenDragon

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> И вообще, вместо наездов могли сами бы что-нибудь найти!!  

 

А разве сообщения с вот такими значком   :Smile:  попадают в разряд наездов    :Very Happy:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Просьба: Эсли говорите название книги, говорите и автора!

 

Никто них*я тебе не скажет, потому что такой книги, какую ты хочешь, в принципе НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ

Доказательство тому - поиск долбаной фразы gentoo book в нете на протяжении 20 минут. Если хочешь, можешь повторить мой подвиг

 *mitya-ncc wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml

 

Это все, чем тебе можно помочь.

----------

## serg_sk

 *mitya-ncc wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml

 

Там я уже был!  :Wink: 

----------

## GreenDragon

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

>  *mitya-ncc wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml 
> 
> Там я уже был! 

 

Проще найти документацию по интересующему тебя конкретно вопросу, нежели книгу в которой будет описано все относительно именно GenToo.

----------

## serg_sk

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

>  *serg_sk wrote:*    *mitya-ncc wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml 
> 
> Там я уже был!  
> 
> Проще найти документацию по интересующему тебя конкретно вопросу, нежели книгу в которой будет описано все относительно именно GenToo.

 

Дык не охота каждый раз в инет лазить!

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Дык не охота каждый раз в инет лазить!

 

Тогда выкинь Gentoo и поставь Windows   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## @lexb

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

>  *GreenDragon wrote:*    *serg_sk wrote:*    *mitya-ncc wrote:*   http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/index.xml 
> 
> Там я уже был!  
> 
> Проще найти документацию по интересующему тебя конкретно вопросу, нежели книгу в которой будет описано все относительно именно GenToo. 
> ...

 

ну возьми и сохрани...

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

 *@lexb wrote:*   

> ну возьми и сохрани...

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

